# what is it?



## Sharky (Feb 19, 2002)

Yesterday we purchased a tree. The nursery gave us the name of "Alistonia". There was no other information with the tree. It grows approx (according to the nursery) 6m-7 metres tall. It has long frangipani shaped leaves but smaller - approx 15cm long. The leaves are green. If anyone could give me an idea as to the botanical name so I can find more information on this tree it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 19, 2002)

It is a genus of the Apocynaceae family that is used as a street tree throughout the asian sub continent. 

I wan not able to find out much more on it except for one ethnobotnic page http://cougar.ucdavis.edu/nas/terralin/paper009.html

The most info I forund was on a stand alone engine that is freeware downloaded from www.coperinc.com


----------

